# Gallinules



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive seen several small brown waterfowl (prob 30 a day) at mosquito in the past few weeks that i cant figure out what they are. they fly like ducks, fly just off the surface, dive often and ive been tempted to shoot a few.. but im not sure their legal. closest i can find on line is they are juvinile gallinules. anyone have any idea if im close?? ever eat them?


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

If they are grebes you do not want to shoot them. Illegal.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Probably grebes. Federally protected.


----------



## Rabbeye (Oct 28, 2013)

Never saw a grebe fly, they just show up in the decoys and then disappear. Saw gallinules fly many times, but never saw them swimming. Best bet don't shoot if you can't id the bird. When duck hunting a good rule of thumb is this....if it has a beak and not a bill probably a good idea not to shoot. Nothing with a beak is good to eat anyhow.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

sure they aren't coots?


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Coots would be my guess to. They're pretty common.


----------



## tootall71 (Mar 6, 2014)

Most likely coots....I never see more coots than when I'm hunting mosquito. Look for the white patch above the beak.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Grebes will fly, just like coots. They run/fly just above the surface.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Rabbeye said:


> * Nothing with a beak is good to eat anyhow*.


I kinda like chicken and turkey


----------



## Good Shepherd (Jun 24, 2013)

I think they are grebes. coots are black, anyway neither are worth shooting.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Sounds like pie billed grebes.https://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Pied-billed_Grebe/id


----------

